# What did you buy at Tropiflora?



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Thought it would be fun to share what new treasures we acquired during the Tropiflora/FL Dendroboard meeting....

Here's my list (although some are my wife's acquisitions):

Aechmea ornata var. huehneana
Guzmania monostachia (FL type)
Guzmania monostachia variegata (Panama type)
Rhytidocauon macrolobum
Agave victoria-reginae compacta
Agave niztendensis
Neoregelia marmorata albomarginata
Aechmea mellinonii
Portea petropolitana var. noettigii
Portea 'Helga Tarver'
Vriesea neoglutinosa
Hechtia scariosa
Pachypodium baronii var. baronii
Aechmea dactylina
Neoregelia laevis albomarginata
Aechmea rubrolilacaena
Aechmea pectinata
Pachycymbium deflersiana
Hohenbergia brachycephala
Hohenbergia burle-marxii
Encholirium horridum
Dyckia 'Arizona' F2
Dyckia brevifolia 'Moon Glow'
Neoglaziovia variegata
Aechmea kleinii
Pitcairnia andreana
Pepinia punicea 
Sphyrospermum buxifolium
Pitcairnia atrorubens var. pallidobrachteata
Wittia amazonica
Werhauia kupperiana
Columnea citrina
Codonanthe cariibeae
Encyclia cordigera (Venezuelan form)
Lc. 'Island Springs' "Lynette"
Aechmea caudata 'Blotches' (species)
Neoregelia (unknown species)

I also picked up an Aechmea 'Kiwi' at Marie Selby Botanical Gardens' gift shop on Sunday....

Pictures to come, as things find their home in the garden and in viv's....


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Dang Al that is one heck of a list.....Can't wait for pictures


How you been? Haven't seen you around in a long time.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Azurel said:


> Dang Al that is one heck of a list.....Can't wait for pictures
> 
> 
> How you been? Haven't seen you around in a long time.


Been busy with work. I'm finally catching up and getting back to fun frog stuff!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

WHAT................no pictures!!!


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

I got more than I planned on lol. Also, Al is a gifted genius with plants. My description would be more like:

Pretty fluffy plant. 
Awesome purple plant.
Weird but cool green plant. 
Etc. 

Al, remember to call me when you come down. You'll love the Greek cuisine. 
-Winsor Lozano


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I got a sunburn and some really cool small neo varieties for $1 each. Al was telling me what they are, but it all sounded Greek to me.

Mark tried to leave me behind, but I managed to hobble fast enough to his car to catch him before he started the engine.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

JimO said:


> I got a sunburn and some really cool small neo varieties for $1 each. Al was telling me what they are, but it all sounded Greek to me.


More likely Latin....


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Gah, you guys should really post pictures of the cool plants you got!


----------



## froggie too (Nov 6, 2011)

Here are a few pic


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Al

Fun question... but... it appears you didnt leave any plants behind for others to buy, so this thread may not go on much further....


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

sports_doc said:


> Al
> 
> Fun question... but... it appears you didnt leave any plants behind for others to buy, so this thread may not go on much further....


Actually, I just bought all of the BIG plants.... I left plenty of vivariums sized plants for others....


----------

